# testing



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

testing this Acc. Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks to be a successful test. Any issues Hoggy?

- JB


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the test and help Hoggy, all sorted now and back enjoying the forum. You can delete this now. Cheers again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Looks to be a successful test. Any issues Hoggy?
> 
> - JB


Hi, No probs all successful. Member contacted me via FB as they couldn't log in, but sorted now.
Hoggy.


----------

